# Coquille, Coos Bay Oregon



## Zemon (Aug 7, 2002)

My wife and I are seeking to join a game or startup a new one. Both of us have been out of the game for quite some time but are very anxious to start up again. We would like to have the game played at our place since we have kids...finding a babysitter can be a daunting task. We are also seeking to participate in a game that happens about every other weekend or so. If you interested, just let us know and well get ahold of you.


----------



## Poto Knezer (Aug 14, 2002)

*gamer seeking game*

Zemon.  I live in Grants Pass.  I would like to start/join a DnD 3E campaign.  I too have small children.  Do you think we're close enough together to make it work?  I don't really know how far the drive would be.  Let me know what you think.

Grant
Kiwipie@Juno.com


----------



## Zemon (Aug 15, 2002)

hehe

A little far. Coos Bay is about 1 1/2 hours from Roseburg, headin straight east, then from Roseburg south to Grants Pass. Just a bit to far. Sorry bud, but thank you for inquiring.. I hope you find some people in your area though. Good luck.


----------



## Poto Knezer (Aug 16, 2002)

Well, let me know if you hear about a tournement or anything.  Perhaps it would be worth an occational journey, or a meeting in Roseburg...

Thanks.


----------

